# 2017 Official Auburn Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2017)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## weagle (Jul 20, 2017)

It's on!  Looking forward to the Tigers bringing home the championship.  

WDE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2017)

One sports writer picked Auburn & Georgia to play for the SEC title. Not sure about that, since we play during the regular season. But, anything is possible.


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 21, 2017)

Really looking forward to this year even though we lost 2 stud Defensive Linemen. Anxious to see how the QB situation is going to turn out with the new transfer in Stidham. WDE!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 21, 2017)

War eagle to the bone!


----------



## cam88 (Jul 21, 2017)

WAR CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored EAGLE!!!!!!


----------



## Swineqhog (Jul 31, 2017)

*Im Ready!!!*

Fixing to order my tickets for the Ole Miss game and UGA Game.. Nothing better than a fall Saturday tailgating in Auburn!!! WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 1, 2017)

My season tickets have been on order since May....   Looks like we are only 4 weeks away guys.  Lets hope we can play up to some of the hype we are getting.  Its always uneasy to get this much attention preseason


Looking forward to seeing all that talent work on offense.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 1, 2017)

We've got a scrappy GSU coming into Auburn! They aren't bad and shouldn't be overlooked, REALLY looking forward to see how Stidham does! WDE!!!


----------



## Ben Athens (Sep 2, 2017)

I am looking forward to this season. I hope Gus has a good plan for the team. 

BTW .....that statue of Bear Bryant offends me and must be removed ! It hurts my feelings


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2017)

Here at Jordan Hare. Let's see what we have this year.  WDE


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2017)

Pull em through Spots.

WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2017)

It was solid.  The defense as you saw was suffocating.   The offense stuttered a little but showed signs late of greatness.   Stidham looked a little rusty but got better as the game went along.  Oline was similar.  A few missed blocks early but started to get it together later.


I feel good about this team.  Beating Clemson at home will be a task this week but I believe we will give them a battle..

Our front 7 is nasty as I have ever seen at Auburn.  Plus Tray Williams is a mean man


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 23, 2017)

How long y'all rekon Kerryon Johnson is going to hold up running it between the tackles so much?
Good to see us making those field goals.
Sure hope Stidham don't get hurt cause Malik Willis has a long way to go.
Glad to get the conference win and glad to see the offense putting up points (even though Mizzu's defense is BAD).

War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2017)

RIP basketball at Auburn



Twas nice while it was decent


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 29, 2017)

Hopefully a win against Miss St will keep peoples minds off the demise of our basketball program.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 30, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> Hopefully a win against Miss St will keep peoples minds off the demise of our basketball program.



Heading down to Auburn now.   I believe we win this game and make a statement.   I see a 34-17 type game.


----------



## weagle (Oct 1, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Heading down to Auburn now.   I believe we win this game and make a statement.   I see a 34-17 type game.



Good call


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 1, 2017)

Good win last night.   Team is coming along nicely.   Jarrett Stidham is learning to play QB and our receivers are learning to get open.    

The defense is just outstanding so far.  Love what I am seeing.  Continue to get better and move on to next week..

WDE


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 2, 2017)

Good game - WDE!


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 6, 2017)

*War Eagle!*

War Eagle Guys! I still read a lot on the forum I just haven't been posting anywhere. I didn't let myself  get all hyped up this year like I usually do. Our defense is playing really good & I hope they continue to do so. The offense seems to be getting better as we go along. I would like for us to keep the bus rolling on down the winning road!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2017)

Still improving.     


All that needs to be said


----------



## weagle (Oct 9, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Still improving.
> 
> 
> All that needs to be said



Yep,  Another week to get better and take on LSU.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> RIP basketball at Auburn
> 
> Twas nice while it was decent





deerbuster said:


> Hopefully a win against Miss St will keep peoples minds off the demise of our basketball program.



 What's the story on all this?  I heard that RP got fired at L-ville.  But haven't heard any more on the whole story.  Did your asst. coach get fired? Any NCAA penalties for Auburn, L-ville or the others?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2017)

weagle said:


> Yep,  Another week to get better and take on LSU.




We are here.   Hopefully, we can get a win in Tiger Stadium tomorrow finally.  Its been a while.  Its hard to believe we have not won there in 17 years.    Sad


Lets hope we continue to play well and the defense keeps LSU out of the end zone..     War Eagle guys


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 14, 2017)

Soooo,,,,sick of these same games ,,,,jump out to a big lead ,,get the big head and Lay down ,,,, pitiful offensive game plan after the first quarter,,,,,Zero short passes ,,they  have the mindset of all or nothing ,,,they got 3 more loses coming ,,and that's good enough for malzahn ,,,as long as he gets 7-8 wins he's happy ,,,IM NOT !!!!!! ,,, Personally I'm ready to see the Gus bus and his 5 offensive plays  on a wrecker headed out of town !!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2017)

The auburn we all know and love showed up today.


----------



## srb (Oct 15, 2017)

I would like to see how many big plays the defense gave up ,Then the punt return)(
Seems like the gas pedal was let off after the 1St Quarter)()(


----------



## weagle (Oct 15, 2017)

Well that was brutal.  Defense played a decent game, but gave up some big plays after we lost Tre and they were gambling trying to make something happen.

Gus's offense does not work if the QB is not a running threat.  The read option play is just play action if your QB is not a running threat.  No bootlegs, no passes to the running backs, not passes to the TE?  

Even with 2 loses we control our destiny and Gus knows this is a win or go home season.  

WDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 15, 2017)

I am officially off the bus.  I just cant take it anymore.  I dont think Gus will change what he is doing, I just dont.   This program is going no where with him at the controls.  We will be a 8 win team year in and year out.   

I dont even care who he beats the rest of the year.   Id like to see some major changes and they can do it now if they want.   The game yesterday was so much like 15 other games he has called and lost.   This exact thing is what lost us the Championship to Florida State back in 2014.    Same game.  Same deal.  For some reason he gets way too conservative with a lead


----------



## srb (Oct 15, 2017)

He wants to go fast on offense,Please do not get off the gas.....

Defense,Give up to to to many big plays !

Lsu Offense in Sec:::::


----------



## srb (Oct 21, 2017)

Tonight's Game 

So far giving up big plays down the field() Only first Quarter


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 21, 2017)

Scratching my head at this play calling


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 11, 2017)

Man what a refreshing win.  Dawgs have had our number for the majority of the last 10 years.  Defense was amazing in holding them to 46 yards on the ground.

Great night!  WDE!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

That was the best Auburn Game in a long time.  It's like Gus suddenly remembers his winning game plan.  D was dominating.


----------



## srb (Nov 11, 2017)

It was looking like the same Au ,On Ga first drive....


Big play down the field Ga scored)()


Also Gussys record on Ranked teams**** 5  /  8 Is that right or close??


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

You guys are going to curb stomp Bama.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 11, 2017)

Awesome win!!!  War Eagle!

I'd have never guessed Kerryon Johnson would have held up through the year and be able to put on a performance like he did today.
Can you imagine............. if pettway was as he was last year, with KJ, and our D was playing anywhere close as they did today???


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 13, 2017)

Was a great night in Auburn.  Was there a long time after.  LOL


Feels good but still got a lot of work to do.   Winning up front on both sides of the ball is the deal.   Do that and you will not lose a lot of games


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Big Win!*

Best game we have played in awhile. I'd like to see 4 more like that this year. War Eagle!


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm not sure I've ever seen a team make as much improvement in 5 weeks as this year's Tigers have.  I was on pins and needles against Bama, but we never took our foot off the gas on offense and the defense was swarming.  There were some huge 1 on 1 open field tackles that stopped bama on 3rd and 4th downs.  

Awesome game.  

I hope our running backs heal up quick and are ready to go in Atlanta.  

WDE!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 26, 2017)

Great win. 
Sure hope KJ's shoulder is ok, it didn't look good.
War Eagle!!!!!


----------



## BOWROD (Nov 29, 2017)

*tigers*



BOWROD said:


> Soooo,,,,sick of these same games ,,,,jump out to a big lead ,,get the big head and Lay down ,,,, pitiful offensive game plan after the first quarter,,,,,Zero short passes ,,they  have the mindset of all or nothing ,,,they got 3 more loses coming ,,and that's good enough for malzahn ,,,as long as he gets 7-8 wins he's happy ,,,IM NOT !!!!!! ,,, Personally I'm ready to see the Gus bus and his 5 offensive plays  on a wrecker headed out of town !!!



Need some gravy for my Crow I'm eating !!!! But I'm still not a Gus fan ,,,I would rather have the DC as head coach myself ,,, there playing great Team ball these last few weeks ,,,good to see ,, already exceeded my expectations for 2017 ...wareagle ..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2017)

BOWROD said:


> Need some gravy for my Crow I'm eating !!!! But I'm still not a Gus fan ,,,I would rather have the DC as head coach myself



Thats the craziest thing I have ever seen.  You cant be serious.  Gus is doing fantastic and I am not sure how long you have been a Auburn fan but he is one of the most successful coaches in our history already considering his short time.   If we win the game Saturday, thats 3 SEC Championships he will have been responsible for in 8 years. 

The Stadium was off the hook again Saturday night and through Sunday morning.  I know this.  

Big game this week.  If we can get by Georgia, I feel more confident that this team can win out with some rest for our injured running backs.  Could even get Pettway back.    

Beating UGA again will not be easy but if we can win up front, we can win the game.   Stop the UGA running attack and go to the playoffs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Beating UGA again will not be easy but if we can win up front, we can win the game.   Stop the UGA running attack and go to the playoffs



Don't tell anybody I said this but I'm pretty sure y'all will win. You curb stomped us and Bama.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Don't tell anybody I said this but I'm pretty sure y'all will win. You curb stomped us and Bama.



Elfiii, I’m glad you’ve got some confidence in us. Seems like everyone I talk to on campus is iffy about this weekend (I’m a student). Should be interesting!


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm not sure what flipped Stidham's switch, but his strong running performance was a game changer.   It seems to me that he has become comfortable running the offense and not only the play calling, but his on field decisions are outstanding.  

Even the trick plays, that I hate, are well thought out and executed at the right time.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2017)

weagle, you guys have a great team, that you have the right to be proud of. I think you guys will win the NC, and I just hope yall get a chance to get revenge against Clempsun. WDE.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> Elfiii, I’m glad you’ve got some confidence in us. Seems like everyone I talk to on campus is iffy about this weekend (I’m a student). Should be interesting!



The AU/UGA game is a toss up almost every year. Stats, records, etc, - throw 'em out the window. This game is what SEC football is all about.

The way y'all curb stomped us and Bama I just don't see y'all losing to us. The Gus Bus is on a roll.


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The AU/UGA game is a toss up almost every year. Stats, records, etc, - throw 'em out the window. This game is what SEC football is all about.
> 
> The way y'all curb stomped us and Bama I just don't see y'all losing to us. The Gus Bus is on a roll.



Thanks.  This team is the poster child for not giving up and continuing to pursue your goals.  I have to give credit to the coaching staff for not panicking and taking every week as an opportunity to improve.  

My biggest concern right now is Kerryon's shoulder.  He's a tough runner and the combination of strong legs and weak shoulder is a turnover nightmare.  If he can handle the ball, I feel good about the rematch.  

Auburn is the favorite by a field goal, but I would say this game is about as even as they get.  Turnovers and special teams usually decides the game with 2 excellent, evenly matched teams.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 3, 2017)

Well gentlemen it’s hard to win when we are playing on our heels after the first drive. We got dominated on both sides of the ball tonight. Interested to see if KJ and Pettway stay to finish their senior seasons, I surely hope so. 


Any opinions on what Gus is going to do? I hear Arkansas will be offering him a pretty big deal.


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

Gus would be crazy not to give the Arkansas offer a hard look. It is his home state and he could have a long successful career there. Championships would be tough though. I wouldn't be inclined to match the deal if I was auburn. There are some things I like about Gus but auburn doesn't get married to one coach. Every coach since barfield has been successful.   Next year's team should be awesome. That's a huge incentive to stay.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 3, 2017)

weagle said:


> Gus would be crazy not to give the Arkansas offer a hard look. It is his home state and he could have a long successful career there. Championships would be tough though. I wouldn't be inclined to match the deal if I was auburn. There are some things I like about Gus but auburn doesn't get married to one coach. Every coach since barfield has been successful.   Next year's team should be awesome. That's a huge incentive to stay.



I agree with you, I've seen a number like $7.1 million/year from Arkansas. It'd be hard to pass but also hard to leave when you've got so much young talent coming back next year. 

The matchup against UCF on Jan 1 should be interesting. I know they haven't played an SEC caliber team this year BUT we are banged up. Hopefully our guys can heal up and be 100% by then.


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

I think by Jan 1 we will be 100% recovered as far as injuries.  I honestly believe we could beat any team in the country when we are healthy.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 3, 2017)

weagle said:


> I think by Jan 1 we will be 100% recovered as far as injuries.  I honestly believe we could beat any team in the country when we are healthy.



No doubt, we have shown it twice this year already. I wonder if Pettway will play?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks like he's staying put.

http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/376055/content/6astT8Br


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Looks like he's staying put.
> 
> http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/376055/content/6astT8Br



There are some things I really like about Coach Malzahn, but these salaries are getting ridiculous.


----------



## srb (Dec 3, 2017)

Will be worth watching, If Pettway Kj  Stay next season..


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 3, 2017)

weagle said:


> I think by Jan 1 we will be 100% recovered as far as injuries.  I honestly believe we could beat any team in the country when we are healthy.



Yep!
Sure does sux. Going into this SECCG Felt like going to play in the Masters at Augusta National without your putter in the bag.


----------

